# Free Book Giveaway 'Mastering Artisan Cheese'



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Written by acclaimed cheesemaker Gianaclis Caldwell this book is perfect for the novice or advanced cheesemaker. It features information on the art and science of cheesemaking along with well illustrated instructions, recipes and profiles of artisan cheesemakers. My very own cheesemaking profile and Mozzarella recipe are featured in the Pasta Filata cheese section :dance:

I'm giving away a copy of this book on my Facebook Page. Facebook mandates that all giveaways have to be run through an approved app so I apologize in advance for any inconvenience but I thought some of you might like to enter


----------



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

Have heard good things about that book. How do I enter?
Thanks for doing this!


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Just go to my FB Page and there is a tab called Giveaway. I think you have to like my page and like the giveaway app to enter but Facebook won't let you run a giveaway without an approved app.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

The giveaway app is down. I hope they fix it soon! I thought it had good reviews. Anyway, the giveaway is supposed to run through 2/22/13 if the app doesn't come back up by then, I'll run the giveaway again.


----------

